# New install fbsd 09/28



## hazz (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm engineering a prov stretching form console 1 to 7
It persist on login session.Iso that a bug?


----------



## Martin Paredes (Sep 29, 2018)

Edit/modify your post and try to explain what are you trying to do, what you did and what is happening


----------



## hazz (Sep 29, 2018)

Solved a wrong config in user shell
/bin/zsh
/use/local/bin/zsh


----------



## scottro (Sep 29, 2018)

That should be /usr/local/bin/zsh, shouldn't it?


----------

